# Newb ?, what does thw SW stand for on the  3pdt breakout board?



## AUDIOVENTURIST (Jun 30, 2019)

I want to hook up a 3pdt to a breadboard with the breakout board, but I am getting no signal when I send the SW to positive. Where should I hook it up to?


----------



## Robert (Jun 30, 2019)

SW is for the low side of the LED.   The SW pad is shorted to ground when the effect is on.

Don't connect 9V there, you're shorting out your power supply when the switch is on.


----------



## AUDIOVENTURIST (Jun 30, 2019)

Robert said:


> SW is for the low side of the LED.   The SW pad is shorted to ground when the effect is on.
> 
> Don't connect 9V there, you're shorting out your power supply when the switch is on.


So does the LED have to be installed on the board for the switch to work if SW is connected to the PCB? I tested it with no LED connected to the PCB. I was trying to test it while waiting on a 3mm bezel and I didn't think that I needed the LED to be hooked up. I soldered the wires to the board, but did not connect anything to them. Will that work or does the LED complete the circuit? If the SW connection is already made to the board do I have to have an LED installed or will the circuit still work without one? When I disconnect SW from the 9V on my breadboard I still get no signal. Should I hook it up to an LED for breadboard use? I have used the Tayda breakout boards and never had any issues like this. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Robert (Jun 30, 2019)

No, the SW line (and LED) has nothing to do with the effect functioning.    You can leave it disconnected.

Can you post a pic of how you have it wired up?


----------



## AUDIOVENTURIST (Jun 30, 2019)

Robert said:


> No, the SW line (and LED) has nothing to do with the effect functioning.    You can leave it disconnected.
> 
> Can you post a pic of how you have it wired up?


Here is a pic: 



https://imgur.com/a/aQuZ8Np

In the pic the red and black wires going to the positive and negative rails are the wrong colors, but the power is wired correctly. 
Another forum member told me to wire the SW to the cathode of an LED and then to the positive rail. I did that and got the LED to turn on, but there is still no signal and the LED stays dim when I deactivate the switch, which doesn't seem right. My voltages are changing when I activate the switch so I don't think the switch is bad, but there is no output. I wired everything (In, Gd, Out, SW) how it should be and I am still not getting any bypass or effect signal. I don't see anything wrong with the switch, and when I wire the jacks directly to the breadboard the effect works just fine. I thought these breakout boards were supposed to make things easier. LOL. Thanks again for the assistance.


----------



## Robert (Jun 30, 2019)

That is correct about the LED cathode to the SW pad, but don't forget you also need a current limiting resistor in series with the LED / 9V supply.
Regardless, that has nothing to do with the effect not working.

Can you show me a pic of the breakout board and 3PDT lugs?


----------

